# How to you outline your digital art?



## KingdomBlade (Aug 3, 2008)

So, I have have fairly messy lineart. When I scan art drawn in pencil, in order to actually use it I'd have to go back and clean it up, darken it, and play with the levels to get rid of massive smudging. The smudging is probablly the worst problem, since I have to level the picture to get rid of it, and that can make the lines look jagged.

When I try to ink the picture then scan it, the lines still come out jagged, except I have no idea why. So I kind of stay away from doing that as well. Which basicly leaves me to use the paintbrush tool in Photoshop and re-drawing the picture.

This works pretty well, but I'm curious as to how other people outline their digital work. Is your pencilwork clean enough that you can start coloring or whatnot straight from that? Inks? Paints? Some other method? I'm just curious about different techniques.


----------



## iBurro (Aug 3, 2008)

I have a messy style to begin with, so really I only go over my lines briefly to kind of solidify the subject. Then I rely on the colors and shading to define it clearly.


----------



## TitoAmor (Aug 3, 2008)

Personally, if starting from a traditional sketch I'd use light pencil for outline and then I hand ink the linework by brush with indian ink. Then I erase the pencil workings and carry on to colour and re-ink as I need to, gives a nice sharp effect.

As for the jaggedness of your scans, sometimes it can be just the way your scanner is callibrated, if you're trying to scan for shear line-work, it often won't work. You may have to use grayscale and then adjust the contrast afterwards until you get it black/white.


----------



## Cyrsynik (Aug 4, 2008)

If you have Photoshop, a graphics tablet, and time.....just scan it into PS and redo the lines with a nice black round brush on its own layer (above the color of course)


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 4, 2008)

Use the Paths tool.  You can tweak and adjust your linework without modifying pixels in the process, then simply "Stroke path" when ready.


----------



## Bladewing (Aug 4, 2008)

I use a combination of the pen tool and the brush tool.


----------



## Cyrsynik (Aug 4, 2008)

Bladewing said:


> I use a combination of the pen tool and the brush tool.




same, or the line tool (if its straight lines.....)
when i get my new graphics tablet i can help you if you want me to?


----------



## Kusatsu (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm so messy that even my attempts to ink in PS with the brush tool are extremely not-smooth. Sai seems good for inking though I only got it the other day.


----------



## KristynLioness (Aug 4, 2008)

I usually use the pen tool in Open Canvas to outline my digital works. I hardly ever start with a scanned sketch though.


----------



## Diego117 (Aug 7, 2008)

If you can get you hands of a copy of Flash or Illustrator, you can use them to make smooth, crisp lines. Or you can use Inkscape. Its like a free version of Illustrator. I don't have a link but you can google it and see if you like it.


----------



## eevachu (Aug 8, 2008)

Blue Copy Not pencil.  Best shit ever.  Sketch with that and then pencil in the lines like you're inking, adjust Hue/Saturation and Brightness/Contrast and enjoy!

I've got a steady hand, so if need be I can just do my lines with the brush tool in Photoshop.  I don't really use the pen tool unless I need a really straight line.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 8, 2008)

If you're using Photoshop, you need to be aware of what scanning modes you use. Using Black and White scan mode usually gives you more jagged lines, try greyscale instead.

When you scan your work make sure you put a few pieces of white paper behind your work and something thick like a book to prevent the bright light from the scanner to mess up your image. 

There are several ways of getting "Clean lineart" if you're scanning it.

1. Use brightness contrast if you're adjusting it in Photoshop.
2. Use Levels (not Auto Levels) in Photoshop.
3. Use Channels in Photoshop.

There usually is a bit of cleanup when scanning in art, so don't find yourself alone in this.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 9, 2008)

Awesome, I'll try that next time I have something to scan. Thanks a lot, Arshes Nei.


----------

